# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  [REQUEST] 3.3.5 Teleport/speedhack

## Dante

Hello  :Smile:  Started playing a bit on molten wow 3.3.5 private server and i just wonder if anyone has a 3.3.5 speed/teleport hack lying around that they can share with me.. Thanks  :Smile: 

edit: forgot to add [request] in the title, can a mod do this for me?

----------


## beereed

Search on deathsoft forums and you will find wowemu  :Smile: 
Works brilliantly but make sure you pick up a teleport list in an ini file too. Works 100% and much fun!!

----------


## Teryaki

Dante, the Hitchhiker's Hack works on Molten, I am on there now using it. xD I can't remember who exactly made it, but I've been flying around and teleporting for a good half an hour now and no disconnection or detection. 

Got this off of ac-we8.org...

Hitchhiker's Hack

VirusTotal: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/4...is/1364210212/

Been using this for months and haven't had problems, so I think they are false positives.

----------


## Dante

Thanks! This will ease my leveling!  :Smile:

----------


## Docoon

media fire removed it

----------

